# Helius TB vs AC



## RaidenX (12. Januar 2013)

Hey,

ich bin im Moment am überlegen mir ein Nicolai aufzubauen. Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage welches Model! Im Moment fahre ich noch ein Liteville 301 MK10 mit 140mm Federweg und 150mm RS Sektor. 

Ich bin aber unschlüssig welches Model es sein soll. Das AC egal in welcher Größe (26, 27 oder 29 Zoll) ist ja meiner Meinung nach direkt mit dem 301 zu vergleichen und ich könnte es ähnlich aufbauen. Das TB mit 130mm Federweg und einer 130mm Federgabel wäre ja da schon noch etwas mehr Tourenbike oder sehe ich das falsch? Ich denke das mir das etwas weniger an Federweg aber sogar entgegenkommen könnte, da ich nur noch Touren mit schönen flowigen Singeltrails fahre. Die Trail´s enthalt zwar mal eine Stufe, ein Steinfeld oder eine Wurzelpassage aber keine größeren Sprünge oder ähnliches. Auch ist kein Bikeparkbesuch oder so damit geplant. 
Was meint ihr? Würde das TB für diesen Einsatz reichen oder sollte ich mir ein AC aufbauen?


----------



## dr.juggles (12. Januar 2013)

weniger ist mehr, mehr ist weniger ... nein ich bin nicht torchmann der chemiker


wieso behälst du nicht dein 301?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (12. Januar 2013)

Von dem mk 10 gibts ja einige mit verzogenem rahmen und mit lagerproblemen (wird im LV forum berichtet).

Vll ist er ja auch betroffen gewesen....


----------



## acid-driver (12. Januar 2013)

das tb wird reichen. auf dem AC wirst du aber wahrscheinlich etwas aufrechter sitzen.


----------



## RaidenX (12. Januar 2013)

Grundsätzlich bin ich mit dem 301 zufrieden und habe auch kein Problem damit, bin halt nur über´s TB gestolpert und fand es Interessant.
Früher hatte ich auch immer nur Bikes um die 130mm Federweg und es hatte eigentlich immer gut gereicht. 
Das mehr an Federweg in den jetzigen Allmountain brauche ich gefühlt eigentlich nicht, deshalb war der Gedanke zurück Richtung 130mm die wie gesagt immer gut gereicht haben. Jedoch sollte die Geometrie nicht wie bei einem Racefully ausfallen, sondern das Bike sollte Bergab schon noch richtig Spaß machen!


----------



## beetle (12. Januar 2013)

Was verstehst du unter Bergab richtig Spaß machen? Mit dem TB kannst du halt was leichtes aufbauen. Eher in die Richtung CC Bike als Bikepark Bike. Mehr Federweg bedeutet halt mehr Reserven aber auch schwerer.


----------



## RaidenX (12. Januar 2013)

Das ist mir schon klar. Wie oben beschrieben fahre ich ja auch die letzten Jahre schon Enduro / Allmountainbikes. ( Ghost Enduro, MTB Cycletech Opium Flash, Santa Cruz Heckler, Liteville 301) Ich glaube ich muss einfach mal ein TB mal Probefahrten um zu sehen ob es noch genug Allmountain für mich ist oder ich mich doch Richtung AC orientieren sollte.


----------



## kephren23 (12. Januar 2013)

Im Endeffekt geht das neue AC in Richtung AM, das TB ist das neue RC mit mehr Spaß.

TB= leicht, wendig, kurzer Hinterbau, 73er tretlager, 12mm Steckachse, 67,5° Lenkwinkel. die einzige Frage bleibt ob der Federweg für dich All-Mountain genug sein wird.

Die Geo ist ja dem ION16 und AC 2013 ähnlich.

Mit dem AC hast du halt ne größeres Spektrum in Sachen Aufbau.

Aber das TB kann schon bergab spaß machen!!!


----------



## RaidenX (12. Januar 2013)

Genau das war auch mein Gedanke. 
Und vor ein paar Jahren haben mir 130mm auch gereicht. Nur die Entwicklung ging halt in Richtung immer mehr Federweg, jedoch fahre ich ja jetzt deswegen keine anderen Sachen wie früher nur weil ich 10 bzw. 20mm mehr Federweg habe. Wenn ich mit der Geo vom TB zurecht kommen würde, wären mir die 130mm Federweg denke ich auch genug.
Nur was gibt es eigentlich für 130mm Federgabeln? Da wäre natürlich was mit 140mm wesentlich einfach zu finden!


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Januar 2013)

Du kannst eine Revelation auf 130mm umbauen. Hab mein Nonius gerade von 150/140 auf 130/120 umgebaut. Finde das der Federweg für AM reicht. 
Ich würde lieber ein AC nehmen und es leicht aufbauen. Wenn Du Lust auf mehr bekommst, dann kannst Du es aufrüsten. Beim TB geht es nicht.


----------



## franky-biking (13. Januar 2013)

Ich würd mit deinen Prämissen das TB nehmen wenn dir die Geo angenehm ist. Probefahren wenn möglich würd ich auch. Leicht, ein fester Federweg ohne Travelfuntion, simpel und unkompliziert. Ein guter Fahrer kommt damit überall zurecht wenn er keinen Panzer für'n Park o.ä. braucht. 

Für mich selbst wär das Ac die bessere Wahl da aufrechter und etwas mehr Reserve für meine schlanken 110kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boondog (14. Januar 2013)

Servus,

mir ging es genau so...
na ch langem hin und her und ner Probefahrt auf dem Demo Day hab ich mich fürs TB entschieden.
Für die üblichen MTB Ausfahrten reichen 130mm 

Für genauere Fahreindrücke musst Du noch warten, bis das Wetter besser wird....







(Drausen Fotos... folgen)


----------



## RaidenX (14. Januar 2013)

Sieht ja wirklich schick aus den TB!
Was wiegt den das gute Stück und welche Rahmengröße ist das? Wie groß bist du??

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Boondog (14. Januar 2013)

Größe S, bin 171cm klein....
So wie es da steht (incl. Pedale) 11,98Kg,
mit P6 Carbonstütze und SLR 11,45Kg


----------



## RaidenX (15. Januar 2013)

Habe gerade gehört, ich könnte das TB auch als 650B bestellen! Weiß da jemand mehr drüber? Wäre für mich auf jeden Fall auch interessant!


----------



## Boondog (15. Januar 2013)

Laut  Vince am Demo Day soll das wohl noch ein weilchen dauern....


----------



## andi.f.1809 (15. Januar 2013)

Dann wird es doch bestimmt auch eine 29 zoll Version auch geben oder;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaidenX (16. Januar 2013)

Also bestellen kann man es auf jeden Fall schon mal, muss dann wohl eher noch mal nach der Lieferzeit fragen. Nicht das er zwar zu bestellen ist, ich den Rahmen dann wie bei anderen Herstellern erst ein Jahr später bekomme!


----------



## RaidenX (17. Januar 2013)

Lieferzeit vom 650b wäre ca. 3 Monate. Vom einem 29 Zöller hab ich jetzt aber noch nicht´s gehört.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## playbike (21. Januar 2013)

Finde das TB auch sehr schicke geworden.
Allerdings wünsche ich mir eine X-12 Achse am Hinterbau.
Oder wenn es wenigstens die Option Postmountaufnahme und Maxle mit Einfädelhilfen wie im ION 16 geben würde.

Aber vielleicht wir ja mein Wunsch erhört wie damals bei der Kabelführung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4496396&postcount=12

P.S. geht da ne 170mm Lyrik rein? Ok, Spaß bei Seite...


----------



## beetle (21. Januar 2013)

Wozu willst du X12? Da hat halt Syntace das Patent drauf. Nicolai verbaut halt 142x12. Genauso breit und lang.


----------



## playbike (23. Januar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Wozu willst du X12? Da hat halt Syntace das Patent drauf. Nicolai verbaut halt 142x12. Genauso breit und lang.



Mir gefällt das optisch besser (kein Schnellspannhebel) und ich finde einfach einfädelhilfen besser.


----------



## IceQ- (24. Januar 2013)

playbike schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das optisch besser (kein Schnellspannhebel) und ich finde einfach einfädelhilfen besser.


Hat Nicolais Variante doch auch nicht?


----------



## Bingo1979 (7. April 2013)

Boondog schrieb:


> Laut  Vince am Demo Day soll das wohl noch ein weilchen dauern....



Bedeutet dies, dass es noch 2013 ein Helius TB 650b geben wird? Oder ev. 2014?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## der-gute (7. April 2013)

frag doch mal Vinc, der weiss es am Besten 

650B wird sicher kein Problem sein, das geht ja fast schon mit den normalen Bikes...


----------



## Bingo1979 (7. April 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> frag doch mal Vinc, der weiss es am Besten
> 
> 650B wird sicher kein Problem sein, das geht ja fast schon mit den normalen Bikes...



OK, vielen Dank


----------



## andi.f.1809 (7. April 2013)

aber bitte sag uns dann auch Bescheid, was du erfahren konntest;-)
Gruß andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bingo1979 (7. April 2013)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> aber bitte sag uns dann auch Bescheid, was du erfahren konntest;-)
> Gruß andi



Ich habe heute über deren Kontaktformular nachgefragt.

Eine Antwort gebe ich gerne weiter.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## pro-wheels (8. April 2013)

würde mich auch brennend interessieren


----------



## RaidenX (11. April 2013)

Ich habe auch schon mal bei Nicolai nachgefragt.
Hier mal die Antwort:

Hallo Sebastian, 

sorry für die späte Antwort. 

Wir werden ein Helius TB 29er im Sommer präsentieren. 
Die 130er Gabeln wird es im 2014er Modelljahr geben. 

Bei 650b wirst du dich momentan noch auf das Helius AC beschränken  müssen. 


Einfädelhilfe und Postmount sind für die Helius Reihe in Planung, allerdings kann ich dazu noch nicht viel sagen...

Viele Grüße

Vincent 
Vincent Stoyhe 
Stellv. Geschäftsführer / COO


----------



## andi.f.1809 (11. April 2013)

Hey danke für die Info
Hmm den federweg für das 29 wird noch nicht verraten oder....


----------



## Bingo1979 (11. April 2013)

Zum 650b habe ich von Nicolai die Info erhalten, dass man sich Gedanken macht aber noch keine fixen Geometrien hat. Es soll noch ein wenig dauern.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Bingo1979 (18. April 2013)

RaidenX schrieb:


> ...
> Wir werden ein Helius TB 29er im Sommer präsentieren.
> ...
> Viele Grüße
> ...



Bei uns im Rhei-Main-Gebiet ist gerade Sommer (20 °C).

Ich bin mal gespannt.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Bingo1979 (7. Juli 2013)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Bei uns im Rhei-Main-Gebiet ist gerade Sommer (20 °C).
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt.
> 
> ...



Gibt es hierzu neuere Infos?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## RaidenX (9. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht gibt es auf der Hausmesse Neuigkeiten!?
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/07/08/18-geburtstag-hausmesse-bei-nicolai-am-16-17-08-2013/


----------



## RaidenX (23. Juli 2013)

Habe gestern von Vincent neue Info´s bezüglich TB bekommen.


Hallo Sebastian, 

Das Helius TB 29er wird auf unserer Hausmesse präsentiert. 
120mm Gabel 
Lenkwinkel: 68,5°
Tretlagerhöhe -34,5mm
Kettenstrebenlänge 445mm 
Sitzwinkel 74,5°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

